# Transmission questions...power capabilities



## nyco nickk (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm currently gathering the basics for my project. a coupe and my plans are to mount a vr6 longitudinally and mate that to an Audi transmission. My question is... which Audi transmission and rear diff would you recommend? My HP goals are fairly high and I would definitely need the strongest trans and rear end that Audi ever made. Any helpful suggestions are more than welcomed. I do hope to get pics up very soon. So far I have the car itself, I just came back form Canada where I picked up a rear beam from a syncro passat. Once I get the transmission and motor bolted together, I will be able to begin cutting the firewall and making mounts for everything. TIA for any info and like I said I do hope to get some pics up once I start the major work


----------



## nyco nickk (Mar 8, 2002)

talk about turning to the forums for help


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

This kinda answers your title question. My TDI DSG equipped A3's owners manual states that its trailer towing capacity should not exceed a Class 2 hitch's capacity. That's 3500 lbs. Sounds pretty rugged to me!


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

How high are you aiming for? You won't need the highest strongest one audi has ever made. And if you really did you should just go aftermarket instead. My 2¢


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol no


----------

